# Happy 1st Birthday, Magnum!!



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

I can't believe he's already a year old today! Time really does fly when you're having fun.  Can't wait to see how he continues to grow and this next year goes on.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh you have grown into a handsome young fella Magnum. Happy 1st Birthday!!

:birthday:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Magnum!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday, many more! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy Bday! His color is wonderful


----------



## Three Scoops (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Great looking dog. I love his name too.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy birthday! He is one handsome guy. I love the shape of his head and how fluffy he is


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated 1st Birthday Magnum. What a hunk! Love his coloring.


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you so much, everyone! I just love this guy to bits. 
It'll be interesting to see if he stays relatively dark or if his color will start changing more.


----------



## ScaryMissCarrie (Dec 15, 2014)

So handsome! I love how dark he is, he is gorgeous! Happy Birthday Magnum!


----------

